
Teacher earns six figures teaching Dungeons and Dragons classes online - seregine
https://thenextweb.com/gaming/2019/05/21/this-teacher-earns-six-figures-teaching-dungeons-dragons-classes-online/
======
JamesBarney
I always wished there was an Uber for dungeon mastering. I really like
dungeons and dragons but it's hard to find time and people to DM.

It'd be awesome if we could just get some cash together, try out a DM for a
one shot. If we like it, make it a regular gig. The DM would be free to reuse
campaigns, etc..

~~~
rococode
Not sure if you saw this similar idea on Reddit recently, "Tinder for D&D":
[https://old.reddit.com/r/DnD/comments/bqay95](https://old.reddit.com/r/DnD/comments/bqay95)

Actual site: [https://crawlr.app/](https://crawlr.app/)

The creator mentioned in one comment: "Are you looking for a feature to look
for ONLY players interested in DM'ing? I could look into revising my search
queries, if so."

